
Amazon is preparing to launch streaming music service – sources - sazibtg
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-music-exclusive-idUSKCN0YW28U
======
ams6110
I installed the Prime music app and found the catalog to be so limited (albeit
"free" with my prime membership) that it wasn't worth it. Also the app nags
you randomly even when it's not running to rate and share titles. I
uninstalled it after a couple of months.

Probably not inclined to commit to $9.99 for yet another music service, I
already have YouTube Red and SoundCloud.

~~~
ghaff
As a counterpoint, I don't feel a great need for a streaming music service, so
Amazon's "free" service (with Prime) hits the right price point and is good
enough for my purposes,

~~~
467568985476
Out of curiosity, do you buy albums outright, or not listen to enough music to
justify paying monthly?

~~~
ghaff
A combination of things:

I do have a big collection of music going back decades. (ripped from CDs
mostly although also acquired from, um, other sources when that first became
possible)

I also buy some--more typically individual songs than complete albums--
although, to be honest, I'm not especially aggressive or adventurous in terms
of finding new music.

So, yeah, I've subscribed to streaming music services. (Rhapsody way back when
and Apple Music more recently) and ultimately decided that they weren't
subscriptions I was getting my money's worth from especially given that I have
access to some things for no additional money. (And I probably have a bias
toward owning anything I really like.)

~~~
copperx
Apple's Music Match may suit you if you want to have anywhere access to your
music.

~~~
ghaff
Thanks. Yeah, I'm mostly fine with just having the physical MP3s. I'm often on
airplanes or otherwise don't want to consider whether I have inexpensive data
network access or not. I actually had Apple Match but canceled it because I
wasn't using it (after I matched a number of sub-optimal song version I had
initially).

------
techsupporter
I genuinely wonder how long it will be until an independent (as in, not
vertically integrated in another company with different sources of revenue)
service like Spotify just gets bought out by one of these companies. Or is it
just that the other players don't feel the need to do any acquiring because
they can just siphon off (and gain new) subscribers?

(For one, I like that Spotify and Rhapsody are separate because they work
basically everywhere and aren't trying to lock me into another company's
ecosystem...which seems to be the name of the game for almost everybody these
days.)

~~~
niftich
Every case is different. This made sense for Amazon because if you're already
a Prime subscriber, you may consider using less of Spotify/Pandora/Apple
Music/Youtube RED down the road. And if you're not, Prime just became a better
value proposition and becomes harder to resist.

You're spot on about the ecosystem. This move is more of a hedge against Apple
and Google than against the independent ones, although it will hurt them too.
They'll become acquisition targets for companies that want to become a 'media
company'. Yahoo tried this [1]... Verizon wants to [2].

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/marissa-mayers-
mavens/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/marissa-mayers-mavens/) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go90](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go90)

------
pbreit
I would welcome a larger library in Prime music but would definitely not kick
in another $10/month.

------
WalterBright
This fits in well with Amazons' existing services. Surprised they didn't do it
long ago.

------
Sylphine
Sure, why not? Because the world needs the billionth streaming service.
//sarcasm

~~~
benbristow
More competition the better for us all (the consumer)

~~~
Sylphine
I rather see people invest in harder world problems (battery capacity, co2
sequestration, habitat preservation, humane recycle programs, cancer research
) rather than the next copy of x.

~~~
axlee
"The best minds of my generation are thinking about how to make people click
ads."

~~~
robbiemitchell
Source: Jeff Hammerbacher, 2011

www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_17/b4225060960537.htm

------
EasyTiger_
Might consider it if artists like Taylor Swift are onboard

~~~
peatmoss
Wow, wonder about the downvotes here. This is a highly relevant question. So
far the balkanized music rights are a major headache for consumers.

------
x5n1
What I use to stream music off Amazon's S3.
[https://github.com/etopian/amazon-s3-music-
player](https://github.com/etopian/amazon-s3-music-player)

I have given up on the concept that any third party service can provide music
streaming for any significant length of time.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.businesshabit.com/2016/06/exclusive-amazon-is-
pre...](http://www.businesshabit.com/2016/06/exclusive-amazon-is-preparing-to-
launch.html), which copies this.

------
peatmoss
If they give me lossless FLAC streaming and let me augment their catalog with
my uploaded CDs, I will run to them with open arms.

